# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Nje sqarim!!

## roni_s

Te nderuar administrator e moderator ka raste kur futem ne ndonje teme te caktuar si kjo qe shihet ne foto, perse nuk mund ti qasem gjithe temes? Psh. tema qe shfaqet ne foto ka 9 faqe une aty shof vetem 1, te tjerat nuk jan aktive qe ti qasem, bile ne kete problem kam hasur disa here. Ju lutem ma shpjegoni ku qendron problemi. Shpresoj se isha i kjart ne paraqitjen e problemit. Faleminderit!

----------


## KORCARI 2

Jane rreklama,me ndodh dhe mua Sa here qe hyj me tablet apo smartphone.jane rreklama invazive!

----------


## Archon

Ajo qe ke qarkuar ti tregon numrin e postimeve,jo te faqeve

----------

